# Captiva Blind Pass 5-4-2014



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

Hey guys,

So I went out with my uncle to Blind Pass this weekend. It's been raining all week so we had no idea how it was gonna impact the fishing. We'll we got on the water around 7:15, the water was pretty high and was falling slowly. Then around 9-1pm the water stayed stagnant, and began rising slowly again after 1pm. We left around 2.

Anyways, we left the beach with about 14 medium sized Whiting from the mouth of the pass. I also caught 2 12" Trout in a hole I found on the beach, along with a big Gafftop and some hard heads, my uncle caught a 2ft wingspan sting ray. Other pple caught a small 16" snook, small snapper, small blk drum under 11", and 1 keeper pomp. It seems only the Whiting were really around in abundance, the small trout were keeping in that hole and everything else was just roaming about through the pass. Once the water started to raise again the incoming current just made everything murky and the bites stopped aside from the Hardhead Catfish. I even had a small whiting kept on the bottom of the pass for about 2 hours with no bites! It was actually still alive and kicking when we were packing up so he got a new lease on life. 

So for all you guys coming down in the near future, I hope this helps!


----------



## Lophius (May 31, 2013)

Thanks for remembering us and thanks for the report. Whiting are always good. Some variety there. I get the idea that maybe you expected a little more from there? Were there any baitfish around?


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

No, there didn't seem to be much bait fish. The only thing that would fit that category were the smaller less then 4" whiting that were stealing bait. Yea, I was hoping to see some Drum. Because, the last time we were there we had some rough high water and we're finding keeper Black Drum everywhere, but the water was a bit cleaner. However, the last time I to Big Carlos pass, it was the day after a huge rainstorm and the water was just black and really flowing and churning and I caught my first drum in the churning water by the shore as it was feeding on stuff. As well as a few Jacks. Also the first time I went to Blind Pass the water was really cold which brought in Blues that were in a frenzy on some bait fish. 

So I felt that Sunday should of had a few of these attributes, like the high rough water, rained the day before, etc.. and I was hoping to get something awesome. But atleast it seems that even on the slower days you still got tons of whiting.


----------



## Lophius (May 31, 2013)

Vinnx, your attention to details/conditions in your reports is really helpful. Much appreciated! These are the kinds of things I'm trying to learn and you seem to be considering similar things to be productive. Considering the conditions were mostly stagnant, I wonder what the wind conditions were like; not there, with, against or accross the current? Just something else to consisder I think along with structure for channeling top water bait. Thanks again.


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

Hmm the wind was there. The current with these passes changes depending on tide. I cant really remeber where it was going with the tide. But the wind was blowing south west i believe. Fairly windy but not enough to send a 3oz 
pyramid off course.


----------



## MrBoo (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi, Lurker turned poster here. I will be on Captiva in late October. I usually fish St George once a year but we are going further south this time. I assume Blind Pass is a dredged area with a soft bottom and pretty decent current during tide changes. Please feel free to correct me on any missed assumptions! LOL What is the best rig\tackle setup for fishing this area?


----------



## OHMatt (May 8, 2014)

Vinx, I appreciate your reports. They are helpful.


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

MrBoo said:


> Hi, Lurker turned poster here. I will be on Captiva in late October. I usually fish St George once a year but we are going further south this time. I assume Blind Pass is a dredged area with a soft bottom and pretty decent current during tide changes. Please feel free to correct me on any missed assumptions! LOL What is the best rig\tackle setup for fishing this area?


You've got it. Definitely dredged with a soft bottom. It allows for big fish to lurk pretty close to shore IF they are passing through. In the middle mouth of the pass theres a big flats, little hard to reach got to make some serious casts. Normally I use a lot of 2 hook bottom rigs for Pomps and Whiting because that will catch fish. I'm slowly starting to learn how to go after game fish like trout, reds, snook, sharks those guys take more location / tide / time knowledge vs Whiting.


----------



## surf-a-fish (Feb 1, 2006)

Blind Pass on a falling tide can be a red hot Snook bite. A 3/8 oz Bucktail jig worked into the shadows and near the pillings has served me very well over the years. Ive also had some very good days at the pass on Mango's for the supper plate. I fish Sanibel the last week of august every year and always spend a couple of out going tides at the pass for the Snook. 

Cheers,

JM


----------



## MrBoo (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks guys!


----------

